# War against the frost= HELP



## stormy (Sep 23, 2006)

I have 24 beautiful plants growing outside by our house. Frost hit without warning. I sprayed them with water before the sun had fully gotten up and got most of the frost off of them. This will work if you get it sprayed off before the sun light hits them. But it still got to a few of them anyway. Does anyone know of anything i can give them to help boost them thru this? Or of anything i can do besides trim all the freeze dried buds and leaves off? Is there an "antifreeze" for plants like cars? LOL   I have them fully protected with plastic now. HUGE greenhouse, lol. Has anyone gone thru this before? It totally breaks my heart to look at them now. They were over 8 feet tall and now they are less than 6 feet. stormy


----------



## astra007 (Sep 23, 2006)

only thing i've seen/done is put those large dry cleaning bags up and over them at nights like ya do for roses.  if they are in a greenhouse then you could put a propane or natural gas heater in on a timer for heat.  electric also but more expensive.  use a large gas tank

you could sheet them in with plastic cheap to hold the heat; from 3 hours before dawn is the bad time = dewpoint
the height loss is because of the bud weight and yer imagination   hehehe.  easy way is buy 1 of those outdoor awning tents from canadian tire and then plastic sheet around it.  dont know the square footage of yer grow but this will get some to full maturity.  then put a forced air heater in  or 2.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 23, 2006)

astra makes a very good suggestion man. If you put a small forced air heater in the greenhouse, it will bring the temp/humidity to a level that will prevent your problems.

It doesn't take very much to do it. Just enough to dry the air some and add enough heat to bring it above the frost level.

Good luck to you man!


----------

